# Please help!!! Think I might have doomed my baby bird!



## Soni111 (May 2, 2021)

We picked up a baby bird from 'n rubbish bin and trying to rescue it. 
We've been feeding it Baby Boost and everything seemed to be going good until today. 
We didn't realize that we could cause more harm than good by force feeding him with a syringe....onlh today found out that we probably got food into his lungs. 
He hasn't got an appetite today and we don't want to force feed him anymore due to the food that could en up in his lungs. 
PLEASE help! We need advice. 
He doesnt want to eat by himself, he has been sleeping whole day. We've had him for 6days now, today is the first day he seems to be doing badly. 
There's no vet near us. We don't know how old he is.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

At that age it's much safer to handfeed them small defrosted green peas than forcing food into the beak with a syringe. Is he open mouth breathing? Keep him warm on a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft blanket and him on top.

There might be something else wrong if he is not open mouth breathing. Can you open his beak and check for yellow growths? Also check way back in the throat. That is one symptom of canker that youngsters can get. Can you post a photo of his droppings?

Don't feed him peas before you've checked inside the beak. When feeding peas, put one deep inside his beak over the tongue and let him swallow. Feed him at least 25 small peas 3 times a day.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Will you be able to get antibiotics from a pharmacy in your country if needed?


----------



## Sorina (May 8, 2021)

I've got the exact same problem. I wanted to do good, but I think I've managed the feeding process badly (as stated above). And it hurts seeing the small guy struggling so much for a breath, when he was apparently so healthy the day before. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, I just hope he'll be strong enough to get through this night. The problem is he won't eat anything I try to give him.
Could anyone recommend me something easy for him to swallow and, at the same time, with minimum chances of going down the wrong way? I'm afraid to feed him peas after such an unpleasing result with the














baby formula (which was more liquid).
Thank you and I hope that both our feathered friends will make it!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope your baby will be ok. It will help if you put him in a steamy bathroom to make breathing easier. How were you feeding him? With a cut-off syringe as in you tube videos? The formula should be the consistency of tomato ketchup.


----------



## Sorina (May 8, 2021)

He wouldn't eat from the cut-off syringe, that's why I fed him using a syringe myself, while holding his beak opened. And I regret having done that. I wouldn't place the syringe too deep down his throat, just because I didn't want it to go into his airways. I'd just put 3-4 drops of formula inside the very pointy edge of his beak (the front part), so that I could make sure that he could ,,swallow" it. He would move his beak, as though he was ,,chewing", than the small amount of formula was gone with every new helping. After some time, I saw that something wasn't right (breathing with his beak opened, making a clicking sound, shaking his head from side to side), so I stopped.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Baby defrosted green peas work best at that age. How is he doing?


----------

